# Recover recordings from a partial HD Crash



## toddcscar (Jan 6, 2006)

My harddrive crashed (at least is not working properly). When TiVo boots it is VERY VERY slow and clicking each menu item is really slow. Plus there is a chirp sound on the hard drive every so often. 

I have replaced it with another hard drive and it works fine. However, I have a bunch of recordings that I want and did not get a chance to save them to DVD or VCR. Is there a way to use Linux to see if I can read the damaged disk with diagnostic tools and then extract the recording files and copy them to the new hard drive or is that just a pie in the sky idea?

Thanks.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

I had a similar experience. Mine got to the point where I could not play anything back. When I went to now playing it would freeze and you could do nothing until it "timed out" and then went back to live tv, so essentially my Dtivo had turned itself into a regular DTV receiver sans tivo. It kept recording but I couldn't play anything back.
What I did was follow Hinsdales instructions for making a copy while saving recordings. It took over 20 hours to do on a 160GB disk, but it worked. And the new disk worked fine, all tivo functions, and recordings were "saved",


----------

